# [Verkaufe oder Tausche] Handy : LG KS20   (1 Monat alt.)



## Primaldoom (8. März 2009)

Hallo.
Verkaufe oder Tausche das Handy LG KS20.
Das Handy ist 1 Monat alt und wird mit Rechnung und komplett Verkauft.
Verkaufe es weil ich nicht mit dem Windows Mobile klar komme.

Verkaufspreis währe 150 Euro inkl Versand über den Hermes Versand.

Ich habe es für 190 Euro + Handy-tasche für 15 Euro gekauft also 205 Euro.

Tausche würde ich es in ein gleichwertiges Handy der Firma Sony ,Nokia.

wer interesse hat melden.

Wenn jemand noch mehr Positive Bewertung von mir sucht dann schaut doch bei ebay nach und sucht nach dem namen maxxis0 das bin ich. 

bye


----------

